# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  من ریاضی هستم میخوام برم تجربی چقدر طول میکشه؟

## masood02

سلام
1.اگه من یخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم چقدر طول میکشه ؟
2.ایا با دیپلم ریاضی میتونم برم تجربی امتهان بدم  ؟ و معدل کتبیم توی کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

سلام
من خودمم‌تغییر رشته ای هست 
اولا تاریخ امتحانش گذشته برای تغییر رشته چون هم زیست و زیست۱ رو امتحان گرفتن تموم شد(البته میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی و با من هیچ فرقی نداری)
ثانیا تمام نمرات تاثیر داره به جز زیست که اونو صفر رد میکنن(حالا چه
امتحان نهایی رو 20 بگیری یا 10)حالا باید 75% باشه زیستت ولی‌خب اومدن ایندفعه گفتن برا تغییر رشته ای ها توی زیر گروه۱(یعنی همون‌پزشکی و دندونپزشکی و...)درصد تاثیر‌سوابق تحصیلی به جای 25% شده 18/1% پس یعنی الان شما 18/1% زیست رو از‌دست دادید و کلا کنکورتون 81/9 % هست(یعنی تمام سوالا زیست شناسی رو که بزنید میشه 81/9%)

----------


## mohammadi

خب شما میتونید دی ماه برید امتحان نهایی تجربی بدید و تو اصلاحیه ی اسفند ثبت نام کنکورتون رو عوض کنید

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> خب شما میتونید دی ماه برید امتحان نهایی تجربی بدید و تو اصلاحیه ی اسفند ثبت نام کنکورتون رو عوض کنید


ایشون اصلا نیازی ندارن دی امتحان بدن و تازه اصلا نمیتونن هم امتحان بدن
ایشون میتونن کنکور‌تجربی شرکت کنن(توجه کنید هر شخصی با هر‌نوع دیپلمی میتونه تو هر نوع کنکوری شرکت کنه)

----------


## mohammadi

میدونم
من خودم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم
اگر میخوای هر 25 درصد رو بگیری باید دی امتحان تجربی بدی وگرنه 18.2 درصد تاثیر میدن

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> میدونم
> من خودم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم
> اگر میخوای هر 25 درصد رو بگیری باید دی امتحان تجربی بدی وگرنه 18.2 درصد تاثیر میدن


نه دوست عزیز ایشون چه امتحان بدن زیستو چه نه درصد زیستو ندارن وامتحان شهریور‌ماه فقط و فقط مجوز ورود به رشته ی تجربی و نشستن سر کلاس تجربی هست...همین و بس!

----------


## comet97

باید زودتر تصمیم میگرفتی و شهریور میرفتی امتحان میدادی

----------


## mohammadi

> نه دوست عزیز ایشون چه امتحان بدن زیستو چه نه درصد زیستو ندارن وامتحان شهریور‌ماه فقط و فقط مجوز ورود به رشته ی تجربی و نشستن سر کلاس تجربی هست...همین و بس!


دوست عزیز من خودم همینکا رو کردم!
رشتم ریاضی بود و کنکور تجربی
وقتی یه چیز میگم از قوانین دقیق اطلاع دارم چون خودم همین شرایطو داشتم

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> دوست عزیز من خودم همینکا رو کردم!
> رشتم ریاضی بود و کنکور تجربی
> وقتی یه چیز میگم از قوانین دقیق اطلاع دارم چون خودم همین شرایطو داشتم


دوست عزیز ؛من همین شهریور اینکارو کردم و الان توی جریانم و کامل اطلاع دارم از چیزی که میگم

----------


## mohammadi

> دوست عزیز ؛من همین شهریور اینکارو کردم و الان توی جریانم و کامل اطلاع دارم از چیزی که میگم


منم میگم هم شهریور میشه هم دی !!!!

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> منم میگم هم شهریور میشه هم دی !!!!


حالا که اصرار دارید من دیگه کل کل نمیکنم!! ولی هرکی میخواد مطمین بشه یا از هسته ی مشاوره اموزش پرورش بپرسه یا بره سایت سازمان سنجش یه قسمت داره راجب نحوه ی محاسبه تاثیر معدل‌چندتا فایل pdf هستن کامل توی یکیشون راجب تغییر رشته ای ها نوشته!

----------


## mhkh1368

دوستان دعوا نداره
با همین دیپلم ریاضیت شرکت کن مشکلی نیست فقط 2تا تفاوت
1)تاثیر معدل 18.2 در زیرگروه یک(شامل پزشکی و دندون)
2)به جای درس زیست برای دیپلمه های ریاضی حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن(اینو خیلی مطمئن نیستم چون از مشاورها پرسیدم نه از خود سنجش ولی اینکه بگیم صفر رد میکنن نمره زیست رو خیلی غیر منطقی هستش و اینکه حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن منطقی هست چون حسابان معادل زیست در رشته ریاضی هستش)

----------


## masood02

آخرش بین جواب آقای سروش و محمدی موندم . ولی یک چیزای دست گیرم شد
حالا اگه بخوام دی امتهان تجربی بدم . بزرگسالان باید ثبت نام کنم برم کلاس ؟

----------


## m.l.s

دوستان عزیز چرا وقتی اطلاع ندارید صحبت میکنید

همونجور که خانم محمدی گفتن میشه دی امتحان داد ولی طی شرایطی خاص

در ضمن به هیچ عنوان نمره ی حسابان به جای نمره ی زیست قرار داده نمیشه

سال چهارم رو تجربی بخونی یا ریاضی فرقی نداره مهم دیپلومته

درس زیست به هیچ عنوان 0 نمیشه بلکه تماما کنکور درصدش رو مشخص میکنه به این ترتیب که تاثیر کنکور در درس زیست و زمین به جای 75 درصد 100 درصد میشه

تاثیر 18 درصدی هم بخاطر همونه چون تا حالا زیست و زمین امتحان ندادی نمره نداری تو اون درسا و همش توی کنکور مشخص میشه

بازم پیشنهاد میدم این صفحه رو بخونید تا کاملا قانع شید

پاسخ سوال(عمومی- شماره 8): نحوه محاسبه معدل ، درصورت تغییر رشته - مشاور : نشریه مرکز مشاوره موسسه فرهنگی دانش ، ویژه اولیا و مربیان

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میدونم
> من خودم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم
> اگر میخوای هر 25 درصد رو بگیری باید دی امتحان تجربی بدی وگرنه 18.2 درصد تاثیر میدن


نمرات تغییر رشته فقط مجوزی برای ورود به رشته ی تجربی هستن و هیچ تاثیری در کنکور نداره!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> 1.اگه من یخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم چقدر طول میکشه ؟
> 2.ایا با دیپلم ریاضی میتونم برم تجربی امتهان بدم  ؟ و معدل کتبیم توی کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ؟



در صورت شرکت در کنکور با دیپلم غیر مرتبط با نوع گروه آموزشی (مثال شرکت در گروه تجربی با دیپلم ریاضی) تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت درس به درس، کمتر از حد تعیین شده( در کنکور۹۳ – ۲۵% ) خواهد بود. یعنی مثلا در زیر گروه یک ۱۸/۲ % سوابق تحصیلی شما به صورت درس به درس محاسبه خواهد شد و ۸۱/۸ % آزمون کنکور خواهدبود. پس در مورد تغیررشته ای ها(دیپلم غیرمرتبط با گروه آزمایشی کنکور)اگر سهم نمره ای از سوابق تحصیلی کم بشود، به سهم آزمون کنکور اضافه می شود. طبق جدول شماره۵ تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ، برای نمره ریاضی دیپلم تجربی ، نمره حسابان دیپلم ریاضی جایگزین خواهدشد. چون درس فیزیک در هر دورشته تجربی و ریاضی( بااختلاف کمی یعنی در فصل ۱)وجود دارد نمره قیزیک تفاوتی نمی کند. و برای درس زیست هم، سهم سوابق تحصیلی آن به سهم کنکور تجربی اضافه می شود. به همین علت است که سوابق تحصیلی برای دیپلم غیر مرتبط کمتر از حد مشخص شده است. چون رشته یاضی درس زیست نداشته است.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان دعوا نداره
> با همین دیپلم ریاضیت شرکت کن مشکلی نیست فقط 2تا تفاوت
> 1)تاثیر معدل 18.2 در زیرگروه یک(شامل پزشکی و دندون)
> 2)به جای درس زیست برای دیپلمه های ریاضی حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن(اینو خیلی مطمئن نیستم چون از مشاورها پرسیدم نه از خود سنجش ولی اینکه بگیم صفر رد میکنن نمره زیست رو خیلی غیر منطقی هستش و اینکه حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن منطقی هست چون حسابان معادل زیست در رشته ریاضی هستش)


مطمئن باشید اشتباهه
نمره ی حسابان به جای درس ریاضی تجربی قرار داده میشه نه زیست!!!
زیست برای تغییر رشته ای ها فقط کنکور

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> من خودمم‌تغییر رشته ای هست 
> اولا تاریخ امتحانش گذشته برای تغییر رشته چون هم زیست و زیست۱ رو امتحان گرفتن تموم شد(البته میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی و با من هیچ فرقی نداری)
> ثانیا تمام نمرات تاثیر داره به جز زیست که اونو صفر رد میکنن(حالا چه
> امتحان نهایی رو 20 بگیری یا 10)حالا باید 75% باشه زیستت ولی‌خب اومدن ایندفعه گفتن برا تغییر رشته ای ها توی زیر گروه۱(یعنی همون‌پزشکی و دندونپزشکی و...)درصد تاثیر‌سوابق تحصیلی به جای 25% شده 18/1% پس یعنی الان شما 18/1% زیست رو از‌دست دادید و کلا کنکورتون 81/9 % هست(یعنی تمام سوالا زیست شناسی رو که بزنید میشه 81/9%)


آخه رو چه حساب میگی 0 رد میکنن
به هیچ عنوان اینجوری نیست
به جای این که زیست رو 0 رد کنن ضریب کنکور رو توی زیت 100 میکنن یعنی زیست فقط میشه کنکور
اصلا به این نکته نوجه کن که چرا کردنش 18 درصد
به خاطر همینه دیگه!!

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> دوستان عزیز چرا وقتی اطلاع ندارید صحبت میکنید
> 
> همونجور که خانم محمدی گفتن میشه دی امتحان داد ولی طی شرایطی خاص
> 
> در ضمن به هیچ عنوان نمره ی حسابان به جای نمره ی زیست قرار داده نمیشه
> 
> سال چهارم رو تجربی بخونی یا ریاضی فرقی نداره مهم دیپلومته
> 
> درس زیست به هیچ عنوان 0 نمیشه بلکه تماما کنکور درصدش رو مشخص میکنه به این ترتیب که تاثیر کنکور در درس زیست و زمین به جای 75 درصد 100 درصد میشه
> ...


عزیز من اینکارو کردن که صفر‌که‌نسب میدن زیست دیگه خیلی تغییر‌رشته ای ها ضرر نکن
من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم از بخش هسته ی مشاوره. ی. اموزش و‌پرورش
منطقشون  یا‌ یه مشاور خوب بپرسن...همین
اینم بگم محاله بتونید دی امتحان‌داده بشه و این موضوع از اینکه الان روزه مطمین تر هستم...باز راجب این زمینه هم بپرسید از اموزش پرورش
تا مشخص بشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستی اون لینک قدیمیه...شما‌برید به همون لینک صفحه ی اصلیش 
شماره داده برا مشاوره ازش بپرسید‌ ببیند همون مشاور هم همینو‌میگه
دوستانداین یه چیز مشخص شدس و نمیدونم چرا شما اطلاع ندارید از این!

----------


## mohammadi

> حالا که اصرار دارید من دیگه کل کل نمیکنم!! ولی هرکی میخواد مطمین بشه یا از هسته ی مشاوره اموزش پرورش بپرسه یا بره سایت سازمان سنجش یه قسمت داره راجب نحوه ی محاسبه تاثیر معدل‌چندتا فایل pdf هستن کامل توی یکیشون راجب تغییر رشته ای ها نوشته!


پس بذارید کامل بگممن دیپلمم ریاضی هست و بخاطر اینکه موقع امتحانات نهایی درگیر المپیاد و مرحله سوم بودم نتونستم معدلم اونجوری که میخوام بشه. از طرفی تغییر رشته هم داشتم و کارمو خراب تر میکردرفتم اموزش پرورش بابل با اقای احمدی (رییس اموزش پرورش) و اقای سالاری (مسوول امتحانات) صحبت کردم و قضیه رو گفتم. اینا هم بهم گفتن مهر بیا و برای ازمون های دی تجربی ثبت نام کن و دوباره دیپلم تجربی بگیرمن گفتم ثبت نام کنکور اذر هس. اگه دی امتحان بدم که همون معدل ریاضی رو باید ثبت کنم.بعد بهم گفتن که توی اسفند دوباره سایت سنجش برای اصلاحیه باز میشه. مثلا کسی که اسمشو اشتباه زد یا معدلشو اشتباه زد و.... اون موقع تو برو دیپلمت رو عوض کن و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی بده!

----------


## mohammadi

> دوستان عزیز چرا وقتی اطلاع ندارید صحبت میکنید
> 
> همونجور که خانم محمدی گفتن میشه دی امتحان داد ولی طی شرایطی خاص
> 
> در ضمن به هیچ عنوان نمره ی حسابان به جای نمره ی زیست قرار داده نمیشه
> 
> سال چهارم رو تجربی بخونی یا ریاضی فرقی نداره مهم دیپلومته
> 
> درس زیست به هیچ عنوان 0 نمیشه بلکه تماما کنکور درصدش رو مشخص میکنه به این ترتیب که تاثیر کنکور در درس زیست و زمین به جای 75 درصد 100 درصد میشه
> ...


سلام
اگر شهریور امتحان زیست و زمین بدن به عنوان نمره ی نهایی براشون تاثیر داده میشه
اما این دی که من میگم تغییر کل دیپلم منظورمه. یعنی از اول ادبیات و عربی و دینی و ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست وو.... رو میده تا معدلش کلا تغییر کنه

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

آقا چی داری میگی واسه خودت
نمره ی حسابان به عنوان نمره ی زیست و نمره ی جبر و احتمال به عنوان نمره ی زمین شناسی حساب میشه

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> سلام
> اگر شهریور امتحان زیست و زمین بدن به عنوان نمره ی نهایی براشون تاثیر داده میشه
> اما این دی که من میگم تغییر کل دیپلم منظورمه. یعنی از اول ادبیات و عربی و دینی و ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست وو.... رو میده تا معدلش کلا تغییر کنه


دوست خوبم 
اولا زمین شناسی برای تغییر رشته نیاز نیست امتحان داد!!
ثانیا این چیزی که شما میگید محاله...نمره زیست و زمین صفر محاسبه میشه ولی حالا برای اینکه زیاد تغییر رشته ای ها ضرر نکن میان تاثیر معدل رو به جای 25 درصد میکنن 18/1% برای تغییر رشته ای ها(یعنی تاثیرشو کم میکنن)تا به جای از دست دادن 25 درصد  18 درصد کم بشه
این چیزیم که میگم قانونه و توی سازمان سنجش هست
شما هم کسی که توی اداره اینو گفته خیییلی پرت بوده!
راجب اون یکی دوست عزیزم که نوشته حسابان میشه زیست و جبز میشه‌زمین فقط‌میتونم‌بگم: .....!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> اگر شهریور امتحان زیست و زمین بدن به عنوان نمره ی نهایی براشون تاثیر داده میشه
> اما این دی که من میگم تغییر کل دیپلم منظورمه. یعنی از اول ادبیات و عربی و دینی و ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست وو.... رو میده تا معدلش کلا تغییر کنه


دوست خوبم 
اولا زمین شناسی برای تغییر رشته نیاز نیست امتحان داد!!
ثانیا این چیزی که شما میگید محاله...نمره زیست و زمین صفر محاسبه میشه ولی حالا برای اینکه زیاد تغییر رشته ای ها ضرر نکن میان تاثیر معدل رو به جای 25 درصد میکنن 18/1% برای تغییر رشته ای ها(یعنی تاثیرشو کم میکنن)تا به جای از دست دادن 25 درصد  18 درصد کم بشه
این چیزیم که میگم قانونه و توی سازمان سنجش هست
شما هم کسی که توی اداره اینو گفته خیییلی پرت بوده!
راجب اون یکی دوست عزیزم که نوشته حسابان میشه زیست و جبز میشه‌زمین فقط‌میتونم‌بگم: .....!

----------


## m.l.s

http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=1633

همه بخونن لطفا!!!

----------


## m.l.s

> آقا چی داری میگی واسه خودت
> نمره ی حسابان به عنوان نمره ی زیست و نمره ی جبر و احتمال به عنوان نمره ی زمین شناسی حساب میشه


آدم خوبه قبل حرف زدن فکر کنه!
حسابان رو چه به زیست
سازمان سنجش عقلش کمه؟!!!

اینو بخون تا بفهمی حرف منو 

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور




- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> اگر شهریور امتحان زیست و زمین بدن به عنوان نمره ی نهایی براشون تاثیر داده میشه
> اما این دی که من میگم تغییر کل دیپلم منظورمه. یعنی از اول ادبیات و عربی و دینی و ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست وو.... رو میده تا معدلش کلا تغییر کنه


امتحانات شهریور فقط برای نشستن سر کلاس تجربیه و هیچ ربطی به کنکور نداره!!
امتحان زمین هم تغییر رشته نمیدن
برای دیپلوم دوباره هم فقط دروس غیر مشترک رو متونه امتحان بده!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عزیز من اینکارو کردن که صفر‌که‌نسب میدن زیست دیگه خیلی تغییر‌رشته ای ها ضرر نکن
> من به شما پیشنهاد میکنم از بخش هسته ی مشاوره. ی. اموزش و‌پرورش
> منطقشون  یا‌ یه مشاور خوب بپرسن...همین
> اینم بگم محاله بتونید دی امتحان‌داده بشه و این موضوع از اینکه الان روزه مطمین تر هستم...باز راجب این زمینه هم بپرسید از اموزش پرورش
> تا مشخص بشه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> راستی اون لینک قدیمیه...شما‌برید به همون لینک صفحه ی اصلیش 
> ...



بیخودی نگران کردی همه رو با اطلاعات اشتباهت

اینم لینک برو بخون دیگه 

http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=1633

البته اگه بلدی درست بخونی!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان دعوا نداره
> با همین دیپلم ریاضیت شرکت کن مشکلی نیست فقط 2تا تفاوت
> 1)تاثیر معدل 18.2 در زیرگروه یک(شامل پزشکی و دندون)
> 2)به جای درس زیست برای دیپلمه های ریاضی حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن(اینو خیلی مطمئن نیستم چون از مشاورها پرسیدم نه از خود سنجش ولی اینکه بگیم صفر رد میکنن نمره زیست رو خیلی غیر منطقی هستش و اینکه حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن منطقی هست چون حسابان معادل زیست در رشته ریاضی هستش)


مطمئن نباش چون به هیچ عنوان حسابان رو بجای زیست قرار نمیدن!!!

----------


## idealist

*خیلی بده که کسی که یه ذره سواد نداره راجع به کنکور میاد اینجا نظر میده...
واقعا خنده داره میگه نمره حسابان رو میزارن برا زیست 
آخه حسابان چه دخلی به زیست داره دوست عزیز؟ حسابان رو میزارن جای ریاضی 3 ، کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره نمره زیست براش موجود نیست و در درس زیست به طور 100 درصدی نمره کنکورش مد نظر قرار میگیره.
چقد خوبه که یاد بگیریم در موضوعی که بهش آگاهی نداریم الکی اظهار نظر نکنیم.

و در جواب آقای مسعود بگم که شما با همین دیپلمی که داری میتونی بدون نگرانی در هر رشته ای که بخای کنکور بدی.*

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> [font=ariموجود مآدم خوبه قبل حرف زدن فکر کنه!
> حسابان رو چه به زیست
> سازمان سنجش عقلش کمه؟!!!
> 
> اینو بخون تا بفهمی حرف منو 
> 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> 
> 
> ...


عزیز من خب منم همینو دیدم که بهت میگم!شما بلد نیستی بخونی و تحلیل کنی و بهت چی بگم دیگه؟!خودت نمیتونی دقیق متوجه منظورش بشی بدید به کسی که میتونه
برید فایل pdf  شماره ی ۲ رو صفحه ی ۱۰ شو ببینید 
نوشته توی وسط خط پنج از بالا :Yahoo (19): دروس موثر موجود محاسبه خواهد شد))به موجود دقت کردی و‌موثر؟!

----------


## m.l.s

> عزیز من خب منم همینو دیدم که بهت میگم!شما بلد نیستی بخونی و تحلیل کنی و بهت چی بگم دیگه؟!خودت نمیتونی دقیق متوجه منظورش بشی بدید به کسی که میتونه
> برید فایل pdf  شماره ی ۲ رو صفحه ی ۱۰ شو ببینید 
> نوشته توی وسط خط پنج از بالادروس موثر موجود محاسبه خواهد شد))به موجود دقت کردی و‌موثر؟!


خدا شفات بده دوست عزیز

----------

